# my natural C-Shock fotd..



## mistella (Jun 18, 2007)

//////


----------



## Katura (Jun 18, 2007)

oh my gosh. you're gorgeous.

i love it!!!

come do mine for tomorrow?!


----------



## macface (Jun 18, 2007)

Mistella were have you been im always checking for new pic of yours?your skin so pretty love the makeup.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 18, 2007)

very pretty :]


----------



## aziajs (Jun 18, 2007)

You are just too cute!  You don't even look real.  LOL.  Amazing as always.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

I have three words for you missy:

F 

LAW

L E S S

*FLAWLESS!*


----------



## nongoma (Jun 18, 2007)

amazing really! simply amazing!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 18, 2007)

Very beautiful !


----------



## ChiCindy (Jun 18, 2007)

Soooooo pretty! Your skin is flawless! Which falsies are you wearing? They are perfect!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 18, 2007)

sooooo pretty


----------



## laura-doll (Jun 18, 2007)

your just stunning 
love the make up
x


----------



## Bybs (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh my! This is absolutely stunning.


----------



## _dora_ (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh... WOW! You're drop-dead gorgeous! Love this look on you


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 18, 2007)

flawless and the flower in your hair is cute


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Jun 18, 2007)

woow ur sooo gorgeous!!! and ur skin and mu are perfect!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 18, 2007)

I am in awe of your skills!


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## oracle1 (Jun 18, 2007)

Stunning!


----------



## entipy (Jun 18, 2007)

Very pretty! Your hair is so shiny and gorgeous.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 18, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




W! Great job w/these colors.





P.S. the last photo also looks like a Barbie look.


----------



## juicyaddict (Jun 18, 2007)

this is very pretty! and i love the black hair


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 18, 2007)

Your pictures truly do you no justice, (having seen you in person.) You are gorgeous and your makeup is always flawless.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jun 18, 2007)

*GORGEOUS! You look like a doll.*


----------



## psychobabble23 (Jun 18, 2007)

very pretty girl. love the flower too. it matches your romping


----------



## ksyusha (Jun 18, 2007)

very exotic!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 18, 2007)

Soo pretty!! You and the makeup!


----------



## lsperry (Jun 18, 2007)

OMG!!! You look amazing...I never would've thought to place wondergrass undereye. Such a creative and stunning touch...I love how you know your face and features so well that you know how to make any color stand out and compliment your coloring and features...Great job....Great skills. Loving it all.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 18, 2007)

I love this look.  You must to a tut for this.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jun 18, 2007)

u r a very pretty girl..i like it


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 18, 2007)

you look absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## KristineEL (Jun 18, 2007)

love, love, love the brows!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 18, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Colorqueen (Jun 18, 2007)

Such a pretty look on you!  Glad you took the time to share it with us!!!


----------



## RobinG (Jun 18, 2007)

Speechless


----------



## mistella (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChiCindy* 

 
_Soooooo pretty! Your skin is flawless! Which falsies are you wearing? They are perfect!_

 
thanks! the top ones are MAC #7. I don't know what the bottom ones are but I think MAC has some that are similiar


----------



## KaylaGrace (Jun 18, 2007)

This is gorgeous. Really, it is.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jun 18, 2007)

your so frickin' cute! i love your MU styles


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 18, 2007)

I LOVE all your FOTDs!!! You are beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## iHEARTorange (Jun 18, 2007)

wow you look amazing!!


----------



## alurabella (Jun 18, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 18, 2007)

you look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## lvgz (Jun 18, 2007)

god looking at your HOT pictures makes me miss my long hair.. i cut it off about 6 inches =(


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 18, 2007)

you are gorgeous.... and i love the flower in your hair..... its beautiful


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Jun 18, 2007)

WOW!! I'm so jealous of your skin.. LoL

I don't think I could pull this off like you can! You look amazing!


----------



## mistella (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_god looking at your HOT pictures makes me miss my long hair.. i cut it off about 6 inches =(_

 
aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was thinking of getting my hair cut like Rihanna's in her new music video but i know i would miss long hair. i bet you look cute, and there's always extensions! i still wear clip-in extensions even though my hair is long


----------



## mistella (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lsperry* 

 
_OMG!!! You look amazing...I never would've thought to place wondergrass undereye. Such a creative and stunning touch...I love how you know your face and features so well that you know how to make any color stand out and compliment your coloring and features...Great job....Great skills. Loving it all._

 
you're so sweet, thanks so much! made my day :loveya:


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 18, 2007)

tres adorable, doll!


----------



## lvgz (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mistella* 

 
_aww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was thinking of getting my hair cut like Rihanna's in her new music video but i know i would miss long hair. i bet you look cute, and there's always extensions! i still wear clip-in extensions even though my hair is long 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha i look TWELVE! hahaha my younger sister seriously gets mistaken for my older sister now.
AND I LOVE RIHANNAS NEW HAIR! i was considering the same look also! .. but i thought itd be too drastic, and im really crazy about hair.. so you know, if the guy messed up.. id bust out another side of myself NO ONE wants to see. HAHHAHA. but im sure youd look GREAT! youd make guys drool even if you were bald


----------



## breathless (Jun 18, 2007)

looks soo fresh and amazing!


----------



## paigefiddler (Jun 19, 2007)

your one of my fave posters!
your makeup is always as beautiful as you are.


----------



## geeko (Jun 19, 2007)

very pretty


----------



## aquarius11 (Jun 19, 2007)

Is it even possible to be THAT gorgeous?  lol

You are mega-super-duper-outrageously beautiful!!!!  It's CRAZY!!

Oh yeah, and the MU is flawless, too!  ;-)


----------



## user79 (Jun 19, 2007)

That's really pretty! You really do your makeup like this everyday? Wow, that's some dedication, girl!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 19, 2007)

u look super hot!!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 20, 2007)

Stunning!!!


----------



## SHEILAB13 (Jun 20, 2007)

super duper hotness! You look so fab! I love the blending & the glowiness.  Its almost unreal


----------



## Melly (Jun 20, 2007)

Absolutely stunning - yourself and your makeup application!


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow, just wow!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 23, 2007)

me and my husband both loved the exoticness of this look. Its so pretty.


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 24, 2007)

i love the colors. you're so pretty!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jun 25, 2007)

Girl you are UNREAL! I'm a painter and I kinda even feel inspired to make a piece with those colours. Absolutely gorgeous and I love how you worked through that crealess eyelid thing. Keep up the good work!


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW! GORGEOUS!! I think that's the only word suitable for it.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 25, 2007)

ouch. it almost hurts me how gorgeous you are! lol!


----------



## Mizz Coco Lust (Oct 2, 2008)

how freaking pretty


----------



## nafster (Oct 2, 2008)

everything is just perfect...the hair the lashes the eyeshadow!


----------

